# Ducks Unlimited Key Item



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

Won at the 1st Ladies Ducks Unlimited Banquet, Ruger All American 270 Winchester With the D.U. logo on grip cap (nice finishing touch) N.I.B.
Reason For Selling I am Left handed this Rifle is Right Handed, Tough luck on my part, 350.00 or best reasonably offer.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

My new rifle is in, I need 301.97 for this one to finish paying off the new one,

AWESOME, Deal for Sombody


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

SOLD


----------

